# Poor radio reception...



## jacew (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an Alpine 9845 receiver that I have had installed in a few different vehicles that I have had over the last couple of years, never had any reception issues with it, everything was great, but I bought a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder and after installation I have very poor FM reception, some stations come in but with low volume, other stations are very garbled, the factory radio works perfect. I have pulled the radio out and checked the connection, made sure it was inserted solidly, and nothing seems to work for me.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

Did you check the anttenae (SP)


----------



## jacew (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you mean by checking the antenna?


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

Check and see if the antennea plug that goes to the head unit is plugged in and make sure the antenna is connected to that wire


----------



## jacew (Sep 7, 2007)

Problem solved!! Problem was: I did not connect up the power antenna wire from the car harness to the alpine harness. When I installed the radio I did not hook up the power antenna wire because we don't have retractable antennas. Turns out the radio needs that extra power to use the Nissan factory antenna. So, if you need to fix this, all you need to do is attach the blue/white wires on both harnesses.


----------



## NOEISY (Apr 8, 2011)

I have 2005 pathfinder and I put sony deck.poor reseption.I can see blue/white wire on the Sony deck, but I don't see it on the car harness, it any other color I can use?


----------

